# Charges unlikely against man who shot robbers



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be sure to watch the camera footage of the shooting. Its rare that you get to see something like this!

Right at the 35 second mark...

*Charges unlikely against man who shot robbers*

Charges unlikely against man who shot robbers | Gainesville.com



> Samuel Williams, 71, who fired the shots, has a concealed weapons permit, according to the Sheriff's Office. Under Florida law, a person is allowed to use deadly force if he or she fears death or serious injury to themselves or others. As long as the person isn't committing a crime and is in a place where he or she has a right to be, they are considered to be acting within the law.


I'm posting this a few places because I think it is important for people with a CHL to think about situations and think how you might react in a situation...


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

The guy did great and deserves all the plaudits he is receiving but, he fired at them when they were through the door doing a great impression of Speedy Gonzales with legs scrambling to get traction with the floor to leave. 

They legally at that point poised no threat ? although still armed

I'm new to this so just thinking out loud

He is my hero of the week in any case.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

PARABROAD said:


> The guy did great and deserves all the plaudits he is receiving but, he fired at them when they were through the door doing a great impression of Speedy Gonzales with legs scrambling to get traction with the floor to leave.
> 
> They legally at that point poised no threat ? although still armed
> 
> ...


 I agree...maybe a bit more than needed, as they were heading out the door......must have been using a small caliber firearm, otherwise, they may have not made it to the door...if he would have been a better shot, they may have not made it to the door either......I know one thing...they'll probably be looking for another line of work, when they get out of prison....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

He is 71 and he took those 19 year old D bags to school. It never ceases to amaze how brave thugs are when they are the only armed one, but when the playing feild gets level the run like little cheap nylons. Nice work Mr. Williams especially to do it in Florida now took guts. 

RCG


----------



## GRIMMACT (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm using my sons computer. This is spacedoggy. I've been carrying a Glock 19 9mm for the last few year and I kept promising myself to get a 45 acp for carry. I held a XDs, Springfields new slim XD line of pistols. After this video I no longer will carry any type of 380 even for backup. Those two kids after being shot a few times with a 380 could have been pissed enough too shoot a few through the window when they ran outside. I THINK THEY RAN SCARED AND MY HATS OFF TO THAT FIND 71 YEAR OLD. If he used a S&W 40 0r a 45 it would have been a lot safer for everyone except for those two punks. Please don't tell me unless you have ever been in a fire fight that the 380 is fine if you shoot the person in the right place.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, we won't, but it is.....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Really? A caliber war is brewing? *rolls eyes*

The man took action. That in and of itself would make most punks run. The fact that it was loud, aggressive and in their face had far more to do with their exit post haste than the caliber of the gun. 

Pure speculation here, but it didn't look as though he had any modern training in defensive pistol use. Check his shooting grip. That's pretty old school right there and being 71 years old, I'd imagine he was carrying the right amount of gun that he could handle effectively. Being they both got hit, fled and arrested... I'd say he was quite effective. Any larger a pistol and he may not have been able to handle the weapon as effectively.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

He only scored one hit to each Dirtbag, neither hit life threatening and fired 5 shots total. Not picking on his marksmanship, but it is not like they each took multiple 380 rounds and still fled. Since non life threatening having used a 45 likely would not have made much of a difference in this case...


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Regardless of caliber... it was a far better solution to the problem than what the other 15 or so people there had. In other words, any gun is better than no gun!

*this is not a statement praising Hi Points in any way shape or form and should be read with the notion that any "quality" gun... is a given* ;-)


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

despite the armchair reviews he deserves a medal.Way to go pawpaw.We need more like this fine gentleman.


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

This is why I carry. Of the 30 patrons he was the only one with the ability to stop them from being robbed, raped, mamed or killed...he is a hero for protecting those around him. Good job...and as far as the caliber war, I carry a 45, my mom carries a 38. She is much more accurate with her 38 because of sight realignment...she cannot get that with my 45...so as far as him upgrading his weapon of choice to a larger caliber i would disagree...I am jsut glad he had the gun and more importantly WITH HIM!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

PARABROAD said:


> The guy did great and deserves all the plaudits he is receiving but, he fired at them when they were through the door doing a great impression of Speedy Gonzales with legs scrambling to get traction with the floor to leave.
> 
> They legally at that point poised no threat ? although still armed
> 
> ...


The discussion I've seen elsewhere on that topic centers on whether the bad guys retained their guns or not; it's hard to tell from the video. The argument I've seen is that they still constitute a deadly threat until they're completely out of range, in the event that they did. I'm inclined to agree, but armchair judgement is always easier than heat of the moment.

KG


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Buy that man a beer !


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

71 and going strong ......JJ


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he showed courage and did the best he could. And his best was good enough.

Besides, he was shooting at erratically moving targets.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> Regardless of caliber... it was a far better solution to the problem than what the other 15 or so people there had. In other words, any gun is better than no gun!
> 
> *this is not a statement praising Hi Points in any way shape or form and should be read with the notion that any "quality" gun... is a given* ;-)


If he would have had a laser he would have been able to hit those thugs a couple more times.......I'm just kidding. 
That is the kind of guy I want to be when I am 71. He was certianly the only one that detered those kids. I just love to watch them run when they aren't the only ones with a weapon. Nicely played sir!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> If he would have had a laser he would have been able to hit those thugs a couple more times.......I'm just kidding.
> That is the kind of guy I want to be when I am 71. He was certianly the only one that detered those kids. I just love to watch them run when they aren't the only ones with a weapon. Nicely played sir!


Laser Shmaser!!!

(Actually, I just installed the first laser I've owned in over 15 years. Technology has come a long way. Bought a Veridian C5L. Mostly for the light and compact design, but I thought, what the hell. At the very least, I can use the laser for good dry fire practice at home.) My main gripe with lasers were based on 15 year old information to be honest... I'm gonna give it a dedicated "try" this go round.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

I think we all agree that Mr Williams is THE guy that we ALL want to be. We get the CWP with this kind of circumstance in mind ? 
The only guy in the room to match the aggression level.

frightened the XXXX out of them to a point that they left their 'swag bag' behind at the door

god bless America


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW, that was some quick thinking there. My hero. 71yrs old, I would hazard a bet that Mr. Williams is probably a vet or retired officer of the law. Heck buy that man a case of beer. That deserves one huge ATTABOY!!! Would really have liked to seen the expression on those two thugs faces when they start taking fire. Just glad no one else was hurt or worse. Never saw this on the national news channels. HUH.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw the video on the news the other night, and had to laugh. Those dirt bags were really hauling butt to DIDI outta there.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Way to go gramps! You show those scumbag thugs who's boss! Those POS perle picked the wrong Internet cate to rob.

Glad to hear no criminal charges are being filed. I'm sure, however, civil action will be pursued by the thugs or their single mom parents.


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, but when your 71 years old and probably arthritis with some other damages. You won't be happy with carrying a 2-3 pound 1911 (I carry a 1911 myself) and handling the recoil before dropping it. Most likely the reason he had a 380


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

1. He wasn't tac-da-cool but very effective..
2. He will not be charged with anything as we have the Stand Your Ground Law here in Fl.
3. He will not be sued as they will be convicted of a crime.
:smt1099


----------

